# Romanian dog barking issues with other dogs when out on walks



## PAT ARCHIBALD (Jan 11, 2019)

Beni has been with us for 3 months now and gets on well with our other two dogs, one of which is also a Romanian rescue. However, although he is excited to go out on his walks with the other two, he goes ballistic when he sees another dog. I get the impression that his walks are very stressful for him, he is always on the alert and I understand that being on a lead restricts his ability to run away when he sees another dog and he seems fearful and doesn't wag his tail until we get home. I have tried all the normal things to avoid the barking situation but nothing seems to work. He is about 6 years old and a very loving little boy. I am considering not walking him for a while and give him his exercise in my garden which is quite large. I am retired, so am at home all day. Has anyone else had this experience with Romanian dogs?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

You don't say what the 'usual things' are that you've tried?

Do you know any of his history?

I think you're right to think about not walking him for a bit, it'll give him time to de-stress and also to form a better bond with you. You could use this time to maybe teach him walking to heel, paying attention to you and other stuff that he can't learn on a walk with two other dogs.

Obviously that will all go to pot as soon as you take him out (I think that on his own would be good to try) where there are more distractions but at least you will have laid the foundations.


----------



## PAT ARCHIBALD (Jan 11, 2019)

I have tried distraction with treats if I happen to see a dog in the distance before he sees it and a lot of praise. He is willing to turn in the opposite direction but he still barks and whines but not excessively as we are going away from the threat. He whines the whole time we are out whether on his own or with my other dogs. I get the feeling he can’t wait to get the walk over and done with and return to his safe home. He is very quick to learn and has achieved a lot in the three months we have had him. His history is that he was a street dog for a long time before a lady took him into her garden with other dogs she rescued from the streets and he lived with these dogs outside all year round and was fed on table scraps but at least he was safe. I have obtained some beginners agility apparatus which I am trying out with him and other outside toys for him to chase, so he gets a fair bit of exercise.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I’d give him a few days at home to let the stress hormone dissipate before starting again with brief walks in areas where there will be few dogs or around pavements where they should at least be on leash.

Look at kikopup for techniques to reduce his reactivity.


----------



## PAT ARCHIBALD (Jan 11, 2019)

Thanks very much. Unfortunately, we have a lot of dogs in our area, so there is nowhere close by to take him where there are no dogs and he doesn't like travelling in the car. However, we can just take him a very short distance from the house and then back again and start playing ball etc with him so that he is getting his exercise. It's early days I know, so we will keep persevering and just going a little further every so often on his walks until, if and when he gains more confidence. He is a worried little man and desperate to please all the time.


----------



## Huds (Mar 26, 2019)

I had a Romanian rescue too. Until Saturday. We are heartbroken but had to return him after 6months due to extreme leash reactivity. In the house is was gorgeous, beautifully behaved but very alert so alarm barked a lot. He was friendly with his doggy friends but would go crazy at nearly every dog and it was just getting out of hand. I had been pulled down hills and into fences by him as he tried to get to them even when they were minding their own business. Off lead much less unpleasant but recall so dodgy that this was tricky. Again we live in a village with lots of dogs so impossible to avoid his triggers and unfortunately our garden is not big enough to exercise a gsd cross. I was the only one who could walk him and the stress was terrible. He even started reacting to random men. We tried the treat and distract but he would freeze even if the dog was across a field some days so the treat was totally ignored. So hard to work. 
He really would love a home with a big garden or field and a few great dog friends to play with. I really think he was very lonely in the house with only humans. He is only a year old and I know his behaviour can be possibly changed but not by me. I have children I need to focus on and my own anxiety was making him worse. If anyone is interested please look at Phoenix rehoming soon. His name is yogi.
I know another 2 ladies in the village with Romanian rescues and they are all a little more dog than we are used to in Britain. They seem to be very alert and vigilant and intelligent. Not a relaxing pet in many situations but soooooo lovely and pretty. 
Yogi was a worried little man too and although I am sobbing at returning him to his foster carer he went into her house happily as there were dogs in there and no anxious humans. Guess I know my limitations and I hope you are able to step up to the challenge of protecting your little one from the stress.
We tried adaptil collars. It had no effect on Yogi but many people say they are great.


----------



## Huds (Mar 26, 2019)

Just wondering how you are getting on with Beni? I hope he is starting to relax a little now?


----------

